# Aromamizer v1 rdta velocity styled deck



## ljimmie05 (17/5/16)

Hi all!!
Do any of you guys and girls know where i could find a velocity styled build deck for my aromamizer v1 3ml?Please......Pretty please!! 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Tapatalk


----------

